# Your Oldest Pokemon



## glitchedgamer

What is the oldest Pokemon in your possession?

Mine is a Mew that my friend traded to me sometime between 2000-2002. Somebody gave it to him, he cloned it on Silver, and gave me one on my Gold. I cloned it many times, but when my Gold's battery died, they were all lost...but luckily I traded one to Blue beforehand. Of course, now I have many Mews again thanks to the Mew Glitch, but the one with an OT of Dave will always be that one special Mew. Now it spends it's time being transferred between Blue, Yellow, and Stadium all the time because I keep starting new games. I'm still not sure if it was an event Mew or a Mew Glitch Mew...if it was from the glitch, that Dave (I still don't have a clue about who this guy is) guy knew about the Mew Glitch years before it exploded across the Internet. Oh, and I will forever remember that moveset: Psychic, Fire Blast, Blizzard, and Mega Punch. I still have a tendency to give that moveset to all my Mews. =P


----------



## Jolty

an Espeon and an Umbreon on diamond migrated from leafgreen, which were traded from Colosseum many many years ago
so from liiike, 2004?


----------



## QueenBee

I think the oldest you can have now in a curent game is Ruby/Sapphire pokemon. I think my Blaziken is the oldest. If my old Crystal counts though its my Jaws the Totodile


----------



## Peegeray

my blaziken from my first ruby file in 2003
EDIT: now thinking about it... i have a ton of really old pokemon on my pokemon stadium 2 memory for my first few files of red and yellow, so some pokemon from around 2000. i didn't keep my first pikachu so it's not that guy anyway


----------



## Alxprit

My Gold starter, whatever it was. I think Meganium, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Bikbik the Wartortle. LeafGreen.

I never evolved him, he's still there -w-


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Blaziken from Ruby.

Traded him to FireRed, then to Emerald then to Diamond. And guess where he's headed.


----------



## Darksong

My Swampert, Swampter, from Emerald. My Swellow is only a few minutes younger, but I'll mention Toree since she's been paired with Swampter for four years. :D I cloned and migrated them both to Diamond.


----------



## Slartibartfast

My Typhlosion from Gold. I had some older ones on Blue, but then my sister deleted my file on it. :/


----------



## spaekle

I really don't know if my Silver is still working, but if so, my Feraligatr from that. I restarted Yellow about a year ago and I don't know where my Red is. My Gold's already dead.

If not, it'd be my Blastoise on Platinum that I traded over from a very old LeafGreen file.


----------



## Dinru

An old Charizard on my Pokemon Red file, from about 1999-ish. The nickname was embarrassingly n00bish... it embarrasses me so much that I feel the need to put it under a spoiler tag. AGOODBAD. In all caps, without spaces. I have no clue why I chose a name like that. But I was such an idiot then...


----------



## Flora

Mine's a Feraligatr, who had an odd nickname until I changed it to Waterjaw.  He's from Christmas 2000.


----------



## Loco Mocho

My charizard princess for firered first file (in platnium now). December 2004
Other than that would be my pikachu Pika Pal from yellow still there. December 2000


----------



## shadow_lugia

My oft-mentioned Swampert from Emerald, Rescuer.

He's like Vinus from Dragon Cave in the sense that he has a bazillion kids :P


----------



## Nanashii

my Venusaur from my LeafGreen when I restarted getting into Pokemon


----------



## blazheirio889

If the Mystery Dungeon Pokemon count, then my Ivysaur. If not, then it'll probably have to be my Cyndaquil in Crystal. I hit the mark where your game restarts itself, and I chose Cyndaquil again, but since then I haven't touched the game.


----------



## ultraviolet

Erm, all the pokemon on the Red version I got given from about seven years ago and all the pokemon on my gold and silver versions.


----------



## Tigerclaw

My oldest one is my Lvl 100 charizard on Platinum. I raised it from a level 5 charmander on fire red, my first pokemon game. I imported it to platinum and I still use it today.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Tweet. The Blaziken. He was my first pokemon, in Ruby. He still remains my only LV100 too.


----------



## voltianqueen

My level 100 Typhlosion on Crystal. From December 2001. I love him so :)


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Shell the Blastoise, Lv.100. He's in my Blue version, and has been since...2000 I think (might even been '99)


----------



## Dewgong

...blaster. typhlosion.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

2003 Furret, I think. I regret having restarted my Crystal file... it was my first every Pokemon game. ;_;

However, looking through Stadium 2's boxes, I am shocked to find so many Porygon. o.o


----------



## Rai-CH

Probably Marais, my Swampert from Emerald. I think I've had him since 2005-2006ish? I restarted the majority of my games, so I can't remember.


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


> Mine's a Feraligatr, who had an odd nickname until I changed it to Waterjaw. He's from Christmas 2000.


...Ohmigod, I don't even _know_ anymore.  Now it's probably myRuby-Version Sceptile.


----------



## Murkrow

Mine's probably Espeon, which is from Colosseum, which I have been trading from version to version. I restart most of my games eventually anyway, but this Espeon is the one that has survived the most. I would count Pikachu from Yellow, but since I don't even play on the older games any more, I would only count Pokémon on games that I still play regularly.


----------



## Dragon

Uh, I have two, I think. A Sandslash and Salamence from Ruby, buuuut I'm not sure where the Sandslash is, probably gone. The Salamence is on Pearl.


----------



## Dragonclaw

It would have been my Blastoise from Blue, but I restarted it for some reason and it's corrupted, so I guess it's my Blastoise I traded over to Platinum, Scollie, level 64.


----------



## Autumn

I'm not sure how recent my Gold file is, but it's probably more recent than a Latios from my first-ever file of Ruby (I caught him in '04 or '05). My Blaziken would qualify as older - since he was the first Pokémon I ever had, my starter on Sapphire - but he got lost when I forgot to trade him back from Sapphire when I gave the game to a friend. I'm not sure how I rescued Latios and my friend's Rayquaza (the Rayquaza is from her Ruby file and was given to me in 2004) but forgot about the Blaziken. The Latios has been traded around through numerous Ruby files (I started that game over a lot, for various reasons) and Sapphire; he currently is one of four Pokémon in the whole of my Ruby file: the other three are a Wurmple, a level three Zigzagoon and my friend's Rayquaza. I don't really want to Pal Park him into D/P/P anytime soon (especially since the Latis will likely be available in HG/SS).


----------



## Syssareth

Hmm, one of two. It could be an extremely poorly-nicknamed Charizard a friend of mine traded me...back in '01? (The nickname is CharCharPKMN, by the way, with the PK and MN symbol thingies. Didn't like that nickname even then.) ...Can't even remember which game he ended up on or if he's even still around. Either Red, in which case the save with him has likely been deleted, or Crystal, in which case he's safe until the internal battery dies.

If that Charizard isn't still around, though (and he probably isn't), it's my Feraligatr on Crystal, whom I've had since at least '02. I can't remember the exact level--he was level 93 for so long that that's the only level that comes to mind when I think of him. I love that Pokémon, though; he faithfully followed me throughout my journeys and never so much as rose an eyebrow during my crazy stunts--such as breeding a million FarFetch'd and releasing them all into the wild because the Pokédex entry said they were endangered. (He protested quite a bit when I insisted on taking on the Elite Four with nothing but Pay Day and half a dozen Persians, though...)


----------



## Celebi96

My Latias on Emerald.


----------



## nothing to see here

Probably the ones on my Crystal save file (I think it was Crystal, anyway... I know I found one of my 2nd-gen games a while back and was kind of amazed that it still worked, since Gold's battery has been dead for years.)

So... probably my oldest Pokémon are from somewhere around 2002 or 2003, I guess.  Unless I have a Red/Blue/Yellow save file that's older than that (I know that all of my 1st-gen games are miraculously still working, but I'm not sure if any of their files are actually older than the Crystal one.  Their save files got restarted a lot... sometimes without my consent when my little sister snatched my Gameboy while I wasn't looking.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Dra, my shiny dragonair bred in crystal, now residing in yellow. 2003.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

My oldest one that still exists... is hard to say. I had to delete a few of them. probably my first sceptile, from whatever year ruby/ sapphire came out. (I had to get rid of my Red version, and I re-start my Gold version a lot)


----------



## @lex

Well, I guess my very oldest Pokémon in these games would be my Umbreon and Espeon from Colosseum. Yup.


----------



## Tailsy

I tend to restart most of my games, so probably my oldest is from... 2007? When I stopped playing my RBYGSC games. D:


----------



## shadow_lugia

My first Pokemon was a Sceptile on Ruby, Rescuer, but I lost my Ruby somehow. I also had Rescuer the Blaziken on Sapphire, but he was erased. So, I guess that makes my oldest Pokemon Rescuer the Swampert, from Emerald, transferred onto Diamond. He's my highest-leveled Pokemon, along with Ray the Rayquaza from the same game.

Yeah, I ramble too much about really simple things, and also name three completely different Pokemon the _exact same thing._


----------



## Zora of Termina

My oldest Pokemon is Hera the Gardevoir from way back in 2006, from my Emerald version. I remember that I had decided to ditch my starter for another Pokemon once I got Pokeballs, and lo and behold, the first thing I ran into was a female Ralts.

I later transferred her to my Pearl version, where I managed to get her up to Lv. 100, then I traded her to my Platinum version where she is today because I have yet to send her to SoulSilver. And when I get B/W, she'll be transferred onto there too.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

That would be something on my Red version back from '97 or so. Or whenever it came out. I still have that original save file, my very first playthrough. My team, as I remember it from memory since I'm terrified of draining the battery and losing it all, is Pikachu, Jolteon, Omastar, Dragonite, Mewtwo, and Mew. I'm honestly not sure what happened to my Blastoise... anyway, Pikachu would probably be the oldest one I have, unless you want to count Omastar in his fossil state.


----------



## Munchkin

That would have to be my Blaziken from my very first Sapphire file. Probably in Diamond right now, I think - I doubt I've moved her to Platinum yet =x

I still have quite a few Pokémon from very first play of Sapphire =]


----------



## Flygon1

The oldest Pokemon I currently own is a Linoone. It was originally a Zigzagoon on my friend's Ruby file from a long time ago, and it mysteriously appeared in the PC on my Emerald towards the beginning of the game (I think some forgotten trading was involved). It is currently level 70 and still in my Emerald.


----------



## Spoon

If I had to guess, my Pikachu from Yellow would be my oldest, or my second guess would be my Meganium from Crystal, which still works. (If my Sapphire hadn't broken from what I think was water damage, it would have been my Sceptile. D:) My first Pokémon was a Pikachu by the name of SPARKEY (I was five when I named it), but since I used to restart my games a lot, I'm not exactly sure what my oldest Pokémon is.


----------



## Green

my pikachu from yellow <3

i kept almost posting but i was ashamed to admit my oldest pokemon was my torterra from pearl :x thank god for spoon's post


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

Sadly, I don't have many old pokemon left... most of my older games have been sold or traded in times of desperation. In my Sapphire Version, though, I had an awesome Blaziken that was my companion for years... but then i traded my Sapphire Version to my cousin. Nice goin', moron. At this point, my oldest pokemon is probably my Nidoking in Yellow Version.


----------



## Michi

... A very, very old Rapidash from '04, FireRed. She somehow survived throught that, Emerald, and now SoulSilver. She's never lost me a battle, and she was on the same save as my Chrizard who had 8 kids. :D
Six years in terms of MY pokemon is like a dinosaur. She's also my longest-lived, considering I caught her right before my undefeated Gengar who just recently was reset into oblivion. ;_; RIP Gengar the great...
My first pokemon was a Typhlosion, who I raised to Lv. 91 with no rare candies over about 2 years. :P I restarted the game because I couldn't get to Pewter City.
And my newest pokemon is Azrael the shiny Absol, caught tonight, who I'd been hunting for for 7 years to the day! (this was the day I actually realized the existance of shinies and that Absol was epic as a shiny.)
Ramble ramble ramble...


----------



## Anomaly 54

Blaziken, Lvl 100, nicknamed Torchie..5 (I was young and thought you had to use a letter from each section, ABC, abc and 123...fail)

It's the only Pokémon I naturally raised to 100 without a single rare candy, ever. And I have seven of them. The origional one is still in Emerald, duh, but the clones are on D, Plat and HG, one on each game is a battler and the other is a HM Slave (Such a waste of potentual...) but yea, second oldest is Lombre, third is Swablu and fourth is Groudon, then 5th is Rayquaza

Go me


----------



## WWKÜλ

Elki the Swamplurk or whatever it was called.
Had him since Sapphire came out, he's been through so much, from Sapphire to Emerald, from Emerald to Diamond, from Diamond to Platnium.
Now he's going to be in Soulsilver when I get it.


----------



## ZimD

Lv.100 Blaziken. My second level 100 ever (excluding ones with rare candies in RBY). It was my first Pokemon in my Sapphire game, which I still have the file for though he's now in Diamond. His name was BLAZIKEN, for a long time, then like 3 yrs ago idk I changed it to Hephaestus. Had him since '03, and I've never cloned him so if I lose my Diamond game he's gone. I love him <3


----------



## Murkrowfeather

My "oldest" Pokémon have been in a steady procession of game-file maulings, bot intentional and on accident. Right now, perhaps the oldest Pokémon I know of is a... wait for it... Swampert. He's in my Platinum, which is right now sitting across the city on an almost-stranger's bedside table. >C I miss my Juan!


----------



## ElectricTogetic

All the pokemon on my firered version that my friend gave me, which i'm going to play right now (or as soon as i steal it from my dad, anyways... he tends to not let me play after 9:00...)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Since I've been starting over on a lot of my older games, I think my Swampert from Ruby is the oldest one I have.


----------



## Starshine

My Jirachi key chain (At least the first one I ever discovered)... In video games, probably my Mew. No, really. No hacks. When I first got LG and my first game system, it was the mew event at Toys R Us  in September 06'... Yep, I traded my starter almost as soon as I got it XD My second would be Starfire, my Jirachi who still resides in my pearl :) My friend gave me one for my birthday, because it's my favorite Pokemon and the first one I ever knew about. (Yes, even before Pikachu)


----------



## Aisling

Probably my starter on Ruby that Vixie gave me >: or my Pikachu from Yellow lol. I lost all of my games I had at the time all at once when I misplaced my bag of games a few years ago- all the GBA ones, all the GBC ones. I think only Yellow was spared, because it was in that... that thingy you put on N64 controllers at the time instead of in the bag with the others. Not too sure where it is right now but probably in the same place.


----------



## Phantom

My Charizard from one of my blue versions, I remember I was so happy cause I was like only nine and had a lvl 100 charizard. My second might be my Quilava (I didn't like the fully evolved form) named SPIKE.


----------



## Noctowl

Probably Jimmy the infernape, as my sisters now own ruby and sapphire and have started again.


----------



## The Meme

My Venusaur, from leafgreen. It survived a chain of trades across many different games to its final home on platinum.


----------



## HolyLugia912

It was my Lugia, I MISS IT SO MUCH!


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Well, if I didn't give away an old copy of Leafgreen for some stupid reason, an old Charizard, but, since I kept deleting and remaking games up until pearl, an old Infernape.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

In my possession now!? I have restarted all my games so many times I am not sure such a pokemon exists anymore. My oldest pokemon period is my Pigeot Windy,, first pokemon I had ever caught in my yellow, my first game. He's passed on now a few years ago with my Silver game(traded him over) along with several other of my prized pokemon(Some of which also traded over from the same Yellow file).


----------



## RespectTheBlade

My oldest pokemon ever would have to be a venasaur in  my  copy of Red. But the oldest one I currently possess would be a Riolu

Backstory on this:My friend traded me his event Riolu (the one from Ranger) at a school party. it is the only pokemon I still possess from my first DS pokemon game, Diamond, and is currently a level 90 Lucario.


----------



## Green

Surfer, my pikachu from Yellow.

Dude's awesome.


----------



## Thorne

My oldest Pokémon is probably my Shaymin that I got from preordering Platinum

I am such a newfag aren't I.


----------



## Green

So apparently it's my pidgeotto, Furball, from Yellow. Surfer's missing. :(


----------



## Blazie

In my possession... I think my Blaziken from Emerald? *checks*

Well, in terms of ones caught in-game it's obviously my starter (now Pingu the female Empoleon <3) but oddly enough the oldest Pokemon I have is a Mothim. =/ The name says ANDREW, so either I got it in a trade or I traded it from my Diamond...? No, I'm pretty sure that it MUST have been a trade. Weird.


----------



## Anomaly 54

My first game, Emerald, still holds my first Blaziken (But there are like a bajilion clones on DPPt) and my Lombre, who are partners in crime awesomeness and have been since 2005

There names are Tortchy..5 and LOMBRE (When we tried to name Blaziken, we thought you had to use one thing from each section, and we spelt "Torchy" wrong. But the name sticks. We never bothered to change it, and never will.)

EDIT: And special mentions to SWABLU the Swablu, a trusted companion to Tortchy..5 and LOMBRE, and also to Landmine, the Groudon, and Daddy, the Sandslash. YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Aethelstan

I have a Venusaur on FireRed, (which I had gotten before Ruby/Sapphire) and I've had that game since a long time ago. Which makes Venusaur, I dunno 5 years old? 

I also have my very first Pokemon game still, which was Yellow. Pikachu is 7 years old at this point, I believe (I may or may not have forgotten basic addition and subtraction skills).

So I guess they're both technically still in my possession.


----------



## Latias

Pearl is out of my interest, all of my Platinum Pokemon are rather same-aged, Soul Silver isn't interesting and Heart Gold isn't interesting until I can trade over those waiting Pokemon (a Cyndaquil and a Butterfree and a Hoppip [how could I forget?]).

I think it would be Storm (Prinplup, traded to my friend's Heart Gold), but I don't know. Possibly him, or Ginrugia (yeah, I think my Giratina is a _female_. Crikey) who is a level 69.


----------



## Missile

My first Pokemon from my first Pokemon game, Red...

Sparky the Charizard.

YES, SPARKY. >:C NOT FLAMEY, NOT BLAZE, SPARKY.


----------



## Rex

Probably a Typhlosion that I called Inferno on my Silver. He's like 9 years old. However I don't think my Silver works anymore, so then I would say my Swampert on Ruby.


----------



## ...

My oldest Pokemon is a Blaziken, obtained from the third restart of my Pokemon Ruby that I tried. This Blaziken (nicknamed BLazIkEn for no good reason) also happens to be the first-ever Pokemon that I specially EV-trained, and its Attack and Speed stats are maxed out. I can't remember its moves at the moment and can't be bothered to check my Platinum in which this epic flaming chicken now resides, but I will never, EVER trade it away or consciously erase a save file without trading this amazing featherclad kickboxer to the newest installment of the Pokemon franchise.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Probably Amie, my female Charizard who has migrated to Platinum. She's from my first Pokemon game, which was Fire Red ...


----------



## NegativeVibe

My Swampert, whom I named Squirt. ^^

I can't remember how old I was when I started playing, but I was in middle school. Borrowed my friend's Emerald version for a while, and then got Sapphire and started with my Mudkip. :D


----------



## Enkoe

Marina. I really love Feraligatr :P


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

On Pokemon Red (first ever game wooo), it'd be Ringleader the Wartortle, my first Pokemon ever. I managed to get a Squirtle egg from my cousin on HG, and it ended up being shiny.

On HG, it's... ooh... probably Nixstar the Blaziken from Sapphire.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Most probably a Blaziken from Ruby, which has survived more than one restart and is now I think (being unable to check the OT/ID right now) part of my main ruby team. I probably started that file somewhere in the first part of 2004.


----------



## Ratty

My oldest is probably Cheese, my Blastoise who's currently stuck in my Pokemon Stadium game, and will most likely never leave it. I do check on him and the other Pokemon saved there for nostalgia reasons though.


----------



## Zero Moment

Meganium, from HG. It would have been my Empoleon from Diamond if I hadn't lost it :(


----------



## Zero Moment

Meganium, from HG. It would have been my Empoleon from Diamond if I hadn't lost it :(


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

My oldest used to be my Pearl version Torterra, since she'd been my starter, but that file got deleted _some_how. So now it's my Emerald Sceptile.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I still have my Red cartridge with my FIRST pokémon ever. Venusaur. Believe it or not, that awesome guy took out 3 Dragonites and a Charizard with a combination of Tackle and Razor Leaf


----------



## hopeandjoy

It was a Feraligatr on Crystal, though I don't remember its name and it was really more my brother's.

The first one I remember really well was Blaze the Blaziken, master of contests and battles. I even managed to save her once from a restart, though I lost my Sapphire. She lives on in the fact I name all female members of the Torchic line after her.


----------



## Dannichu

Spoon said:


> My first Pokémon was a Pikachu by the name of SPARKEY (I was five when I named it).


Hee! My first ever was Sparky the Pikachu, my Yellow starter. Who was, unfortunately, lost when I lost my Crystal game in 2004-ish. Sad times ):

I suppose the oldest Pokemon I have *currently* is Sarah, my Swampert from Ruby who is now chillaxing in SoulSilverLand.


----------



## Rai-CH

It _would_ have been my level 90something Celebi from Gold (traded to Crystal) if my internal batteries didn't die :( 
I had it since either 2001 or 2002, whenever that event was in Australia.

Instead, it's my Swampert from Emerald. I named him Marais or something weird like that, I think I Google Translated some word into French or something so he had a 'cool' name. He's been around since 2006 and is currently on my Pearl that I haven't seen in ages.

That or my Blaziken, named Firestorm. I traded her from a pirated Emerald to my current Emerald game, along with a shiny Mightyena. She's also on my lost Pearl.


----------



## surskitty

Most of the pokémon in my Blue team rotation are still in Stadium 2.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

My level 100 Empoleon. I spent countless hours training him. This is why I like Water types.


----------



## Spatz

Evar (i.e. I have the save file on a game somewhere) - My Feraligatr,forget his name, but that's garunteed the first...

That I hav on a current generation game (i.e. IV) - Pumper my 2003 Blastoise from LG now hiding out on Diamond...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

The assortment of Pokemon on my Red version. It's not my original save from when I first got the game, but it's a very old save nonetheless, predating the LeafGreen/Emerald Pokemon that were transferred to Platinum.


----------



## Spellca

I recall owning a Charizard in the original Red version and a Blastoise in the original Blue. 

They were my first Pokemon in the game; but if you wish to get technical my first EVER Pokemon was a Charizard card from the original TCG.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

I was a pretty regular restarter in my older days, so sadly my oldest is my Pearl Infernape.


----------



## Lili

My Swampert on Emerald named Parshswamp.  I love hims.  I actually got really attatched to him, too.


----------



## Spatz

^LOLz

mine from Ruby is named Muddy, but Pumper beats him at age...


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

My Wartortle, Ringleader, on Red. See, I started playing Pokemon aged five, and at that time, Pokemon itself was aged five (same age as the mons). My first games were Red, Yellow and Crystal, all of which were gifts from an uncle, along with the GBC I played them on. On Red, I started with Ringleader the Squirtle; on Yellow, with Sparky the Pikachu; and on Crystal, Chikito the Chikorita. 

Sadly, I lost Red and that GBC. Crystal's internal battery then died, and so I was left with Yellow and Sparky. I gave Yellow away, too upset about Ringleader and Chikito to care (much).

However, I found Red and the GBC again recently (nine years after losing them), and Ringleader was still there, along with his friends Scamp/Raticate, Flyboy/Pidgeot, Harold/Pikachu, Bauble/Mew, Matt/Eevee, and Titania/Vileplume! (My mother came up with the names for me) On top of that, HG let me bring back dear old Chikito. All I'm missing is Sparky...


----------



## sv_01

Either my Venusaur from Fire Red or my Typhlosion from Gold (which was one of my three female starters).


----------



## EspiaEspeon

The oldest one that I have now? My Typhlosion, Typhletta.
The oldest one that I had? A Combusken with a girl's name that was actually male.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Previous post I made was wrong.

The oldest pokemon I have is a dragonite from fire red in... 2006 or 7 I think? I just recently raised to level 100, and I'm probably going to have it all through b/w too.


----------



## Automata heart

for mystery dungeon, its my venusar, LIZZY. on pearl its my empolian emperor.


----------



## Glaciachan

The Pokemon on my (still working the last I checked, which was half a year ago) Gold file MAY be older, but I'm not entirely sure. I remember playing on that file in summer of 07, so if memory serves me right, my Meganium in that game may be my oldest Pokemon.

I also have some of my LG team in HG (that includes my level 100 Raichu), which is possibly older than that. Possibly. I played through quite a few games that summer.


----------



## Sirius

My very oldest would be Jippy, my Venusaur from Pokemon Red... why did I name it Jippy? I have no idea. The mind of a 10 year old is a strange place~ But that Venusaur is definitely very special to me even now.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Oldest one I still have is most likely GRESS the Sceptile, from the old days of Sapphire many years ago.


----------



## Mendatt

I don't have silver anymore, but that would be my Espeon, which I didn't nickname. Not counting silver... (And I laughed at this for quite a while...) It would be my sceptile from ruby, Gresh.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

I do believe the oldest creature on my possession was a Charmander-turned-Charizard from my first game of Pokemon a rather good while ago. I do recall ourselves holding excellent adventures together, with realizing we were not permitted to turn on the ceiling fountains in Brock's gym and whatnot. Sadly, I was only able to train my good friend until Level 81 before my copy of the game decided to disappear completely. Oh how I miss that Charizard.


----------



## SquishierCobra

My lv 100 Charizard from 2006. Now in WHite Version


----------



## DarkHydra

My Swampert from Emerald, when it first came out. I still have him after over 5 years :)


----------



## Autumn

Latios and Rayquaza. Latios from my first ever Ruby file, Rayquaza from my best friend's old Ruby file - she traded Rayquaza to me to beat the Elite Four with and I got it up to level 100. They've been wandering around my copies of Ruby and Emerald for about six or seven years now.


----------



## diddo97

My oldest pokemon is probably my Venusaur named "Steak" (Yes "Steak").


----------



## Cerberus87

My Feraligatr from Gold would've been my oldest at nearly 11 years old if my file didn't die (I never restarted Gold).


----------



## DarkAura

Hmm..my very first one ever was my lv 100 charizard in leafgreen. Oh, those hours at the resort area fighting lv 50's paid off! I brought it in my HG game until i actidentally gave it away.


Charizard, where fore art thou, Charizard?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but but _words_.


----------



## Karousever

My very first game was Ruby, which I got when I was 5 or 6. So my oldest pokemon was a Torchic, and is currently a lvl 100 Blaziken. Her partner is my BA Flygon, also lvl 100. They're both still in existence, but I'm too reluctant to get them off Ruby D: They're legends on that game, why should I remove them from their glory?


----------



## Eishiba

As with 1/4 of this entire thread, my Blaziken from Ruby(which was the only Pokemon from that gen that I like other than swellow.


----------



## Momo(th)

My oldest Pokemon is a level 100 Typhlosion in my Gold


----------



## SapphSabre777

My oldest Pokemon is my Empoleon, from Platinum. I do not nickname, but, I love my Empoleon so...It is my version of the Hope Diamond.


----------



## Coloursfall

My very oldest Pokemon I still own would be a Mew from Red version, only a few years after the release, who was hacked in by a friend of mine.

If you wanna go by the oldest one that I can still use in a modern game, though, it's a male lv100 Raichu by the name of Puka who was from my very first run of Sapphire the year it was released (2003). His moveset isn't terribly good, but I still love him dearly - my first lv100 'mon in the still-compatible gens.

ETA: i just realized that Puka is as old or older than some members here.

_wow._


----------



## Charles

I think my two oldest pokemon are Squrt/Squrt a Feraligatr that I raised in Crystal and Rehan, my Sceptile from Ruby. Third would be my Noctowl from Crystal, but I don't think I ever gave her a nickname. D:


----------



## TonyMHFan

Level 100 Beedrill, on my Gameboy Color, in Special Pikachu Edition Yellow.


----------

